# Different Style Kits



## dntrost (Aug 18, 2008)

How Many different style kits do you have when going to shows?
It seems some like to only have 3 or 4 other say they need a variety I thought it would be interesting to see the results.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 19, 2008)

I hope by responding, I can help your poll be seen by more members.

Good luck!!


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 19, 2008)

Where do I vote if I take 7 different types? ;-)


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 19, 2008)

mrcook4570 said:


> Where do I vote if I take 7 different types? ;-)


 
Make 1 more style and vote 7 to 10 :biggrin:


----------



## arjudy (Aug 19, 2008)

I've never done a show but I keep my inventory to mostly Cigars, Euros, Barons/Sedonas, Statesmans/Gentlemans, and Sierra styles. Once in a while I might make one that I don't have on hand if that is what the customer wants.


----------

